# Partage de fichiers entre ubuntu et un iMac en wifi



## lillumultipass (31 Mai 2007)

Hello

tout est dit dans le titre, j'aimerais bien arriver à partager mes dossiers entre ubuntu sur mon portable, et mon iMac. Tout ceci, via le wireless de ma freebox.
A noter que je ne suis pas en IP fixe.

Merci de votre aide, car je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire cela!


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2007)

Je suppose que partager, pour toi, signifie pouvoir monter des volumes ?
Dans ce cas, il suffit d'activer le partage Ouinedoze de Mac OS X [c'est le r&#233;seau SMB, impl&#233;ment&#233; avec Samba] et, de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re, Samba sur Ubuntu.

Sur les deux syst&#232;mes on trouve aussi NFS.

Personnellement, je n'aime pas activer tous ces protocoles [sources quasi in&#233;puisables de failles de s&#233;curit&#233;] et je pr&#233;f&#232;re utiliser SSH, qui autorise des tas de choses bien pratiques et notamment des transferts de type FTP s&#233;curis&#233;s.

Si tu te sens hardi et pr&#234;t &#224; en d&#233;coudre avec UN*X  tu peux aussi utiliser Fuse (sur Ubuntu) et MacFuse (sur Mac OS X, mais nettement plus exp&#233;rimental pour l'instant). Cela permet de monter des volumes _via_ une simple liaison (s&#233;curis&#233;e) SSH, et bien d'autres choses, bien entendu.


----------



## lillumultipass (7 Juin 2007)

Merci de cette réponse, mais je crois pourtant avoir déjà fait ça. Sur le Mac, je sais que je l'ai activé, vu que j'arrivais à partager avec windows.

Sur Ubuntu, je pense aussi. Quand je vais dans Raccourcis->Réseau, je vois le nom de mon imac, mais quand je clique dessus, rien ne se passe!
Je vois aussi "réseau windows", je clique j'arrive à "Workgroup" (le nom du domaine", je clique, "esmeralda" (le nom de l'iMac), mais là encore, quand je clique, marche pas:sleep:


----------



## phelibre (11 Juin 2007)

Avec des @ip fixe je partage en NFS un volume linux avec mes mac ...
chaque pool est réservé à chaque utilisateur mais il faut le même UID GID entre Mac & linux ( je n'ai pas réussi entrement )
Ce même volume est partagable également pour XP, Vista & Mac via samba ... mais en mode share uniquement ( pas de contrainte particulière )
Mes mac partage entre eux via afp


----------

